# Review of the Hercules Soap Cutting Station from Custom Craft Tools



## AliOop (Apr 6, 2022)

I'll start with my husband's comments. He is a retired general contractor whose speciality was finish carpentry. The man can spot variances of 1/16th of an inch and has very high standards for finish work. When I unboxed the Hercules, he said, "Wow, that is some nice work there." That's rare praise from him and gives you an idea of the quality of materials and finish. No doubt, copycat models will be sold soon, and perhaps at a lower price. However, I doubt anyone will match the quality of this build for less money.

And he's right. This cutting station is very well made. All the little details were considered. For instance, it comes with a little stainless steel ruler that slides into a slot for measuring single-cut bars. The ruler sits lower than the bottom of the channel for the wire, thus allowing the wire to cut clear through the bottom of the soap without being stopped by the ruler. They also included a plastic mat to make it easier to slide the soap through the station while cutting. All materials used are HDP or stainless steel, making for super easy clean-up.

As a slab cutter, the Hercules is 1000x easier to use than a standard loaf splitter. Adjusting the height is quick and effortless! No more laborious unwinding and rewinding a single wire attached to a post. No more bent or kinked wire that eventually won't pull taut for even cutting. Simply move the Hercules' cutting handle to different slots as needed - takes 2-3 seconds max.

When used as a single bar cutter, the Hercules far outshines my cheese slicer and my miter box for even bars and consistent cuts. That's coming from a person who cannot cut in a straight line to save her life!

Now, compared to the single-arm cutter I used to own, the Hercules is almost equal. The slight benefit of the single-arm cutter is that the fixed cutting arm does all the work to keep the wire steady through the entire cut. AliOop-proof every time. 

In contrast, because the cutting bar on the Hercules is free-hand and not fixed, the Hercules does require a smidge of concentration to keep the wire pressed firmly against the guide edge while cutting. But even I, the worst cutter alive, was able to get even cuts with this set-up. Believe me, if I can do it, you can, too.

As noted in other posts, and as of the date of this post, the Hercules is priced just below the free shipping threshold. This means that after shipping costs, it is very close in price to the larger version, which is the Caterpillar. As a small hobby soaper, I didn't need the larger Caterpillar, nor did I want it taking up the extra space in my crowded soap room. The Hercules is big enough as it is.  So, I looked around for other items that they sell which would put me into the free shipping zone. Their least expensive item was the soap shapers with a round mold, or a small loaf mold. Those would have actually decreased my total purchase price since the shipping cost I would have paid if I hadn't added one of those items, exceeded the cost of either item. Sadly, I didn't need either of those, so I settled on the Cheshire Cat mold-tilting tool. The net difference after free shipping was $7 more than it would have been without the Cheshire Cat and without free shipping. Which explains why I now own a mold-tilting gizmo.  

Of course, shipping costs and deals vary all the time, so do your own math to figure out what's best for your needs. For those who want to compare the Caterpillar and the Hercules, here is CCT's IG post about that.

My overall rating for this tool on a five-star scale is absolutely five stars. If my opinion changes over time, I'll be back to update this post.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 9, 2022)

AliOop said:


> I'll start with my husband's comments. He is a retired general contractor whose speciality was finish carpentry. The man can spot variances of 1/16th of an inch and has very high standards for finish work. When I unboxed the Hercules, he said, "Wow, that is some nice work there." That's rare praise from him and gives you an idea of the quality of materials and finish. No doubt, copycat models will be sold soon, and perhaps at a lower price. However, I doubt anyone will match the quality of this build for less money.
> 
> And he's right. This cutting station is very well made. All the little details were considered. For instance, it comes with a little stainless steel ruler that slides into a slot for measuring single-cut bars. The ruler sits lower than the bottom of the channel for the wire, thus allowing the wire to cut clear through the bottom of the soap without being stopped by the ruler. They also included a plastic mat to make it easier to slide the soap through the station while cutting. All materials used are HDP or stainless steel, making for super easy clean-up.
> 
> ...



Just saw this!  Thank you for the detailed review.  I do love my Bud cutter and wondered if I would like the cutting aspect of it as much but I have the same issues as you had with the Bud splitter.  I want an easy way to change heights.  Decisions decisions.


----------



## TheGecko (Apr 9, 2022)

I am so glad that you got it and that you love it.


----------



## Cinnamon Square (Apr 9, 2022)

I literally snapped the wire today on my loaf splitter after spending several minutes unwinding, then momentarily losing concentration and rewinding too tightly.

The Hercules is a thing of beauty and I now want it! Think I will have to ask for money towards it for my next birthday present - the shipping to the UK is slightly eye-watering


----------



## WhittanyWho (Jul 7, 2022)

I just ordered a Hercules last week. Now I’m even more excited about getting it. I think it’s going to make a huge difference for me. Thanks for the review!


----------



## AliOop (Jul 7, 2022)

Awesome! I still love mine


----------



## maxine289 (Jul 8, 2022)

I decided to go for the Caterpillar.  I've never had a single arm cutter so can't comment on those differences.  The Caterpillar is large - that extra 4" makes a difference with storage.  But all the other things AliOop said are true.  It works extremely well, is very well made, and makes The Soaping Life so much easier.


----------



## cinnamon1916 (Dec 8, 2022)

Does it do wavy single cuts?


----------



## AliOop (Dec 8, 2022)

No, it only cuts with the wire.


----------



## janesathome (Dec 27, 2022)

Wheee!! My husband gave me a Hercules for Christmas! I’m very excited about getting to use it, and retiring hubby’s mitre box and a kitchen knife, which doesn’t always give me even cuts. But - I must be in need of more help than other Hercules users - I NEED INSTRUCTIONS! Or at least a few photos of the tool in action… how exactly does it work? Should we loosen the wire between uses? How tight should the wire be? @AliOop @WhittanyWho @maxine289 and any other Hercules owners - any tips? I’ve emailed the maker so maybe I will hear back at some point but it‘s Christmas week and I’m impatient!


----------



## WhittanyWho (Dec 27, 2022)

janesathome said:


> Wheee!! My husband gave me a Hercules for Christmas! I’m very excited about getting to use it, and retiring hubby’s mitre box and a kitchen knife, which doesn’t always give me even cuts. But - I must be in need of more help than other Hercules users - I NEED INSTRUCTIONS! Or at least a few photos of the tool in action… how exactly does it work? Should we loosen the wire between uses? How tight should the wire be? @AliOop @WhittanyWho @maxine289 and any other Hercules owners - any tips? I’ve emailed the maker so maybe I will hear back at some point but it‘s Christmas week and I’m impatient!


There are some videos floating around showing it being used. I think Custom Craft Tools may even have one on their insta. I tighten the string and gently pluck it until it’s high pitched. Then I loosen it after I’m finished using it.


----------



## janesathome (Dec 27, 2022)

WhittanyWho said:


> There are some videos floating around showing it being used. I think Custom Craft Tools may even have one on their insta. I tighten the string and gently pluck it until it’s high pitched. Then I loosen it after I’m finished using it.


@WhittanyWho thank you!


----------



## AliOop (Dec 29, 2022)

Sorry, late to the party. I do the same with the wire as @WhittanyWho explained. For videos showing the Hercules in action, Holly's Soapmaking on YT has a fair number of videos where she uses her Hercules, including most of her most recent ones. Enjoy!


----------



## janesathome (Dec 29, 2022)

AliOop said:


> Sorry, late to the party. I do the same with the wire as @WhittanyWho explained. For videos showing the Hercules in action, Holly's Soapmaking on YT has a fair number of videos where she uses her Hercules, including most of her most recent ones. Enjoy!


Thanks, @AliOop! Used my Hercules for the first time today and discovered I can STILL make an uneven cut. I’m talented that way.


----------



## AliOop (Dec 29, 2022)

Sorry! I do have to pay very close attention while using mine or I can get uneven cuts, too!


----------



## Catscankim (Dec 29, 2022)

Excitedly waiting for my Hercules that I ordered the other day.


----------

